# Lightroom Exports



## sclaggett (Aug 10, 2013)

In the process of building a framework for exporting data from lightroom and was wondering if anyone can explain the difference between *Keywords* and *Keyword-export. .*They both export the same data.  Tell me I am missing something here. 

Also, I do find it interesting that geocoding for country etc. is not exported unless you click on each one to accept.  Strange that the default is to make geocoding not accepted.  In most cases it is 85-90% right.  Have they made any changes to this in LR5.

Cheers,
Stuart


----------



## clee01l (Aug 10, 2013)

When you create a new keyword (or edit an old one) in the keyword list panel, there is an option checkbox  {Include on Export} to attach the keyword to the generated JPEG export file created. This is the default setting.  In the Keywording panel, there is a drop down {Keyword Tags} with choices: "Enter Keywords", "Keywords and Containing Keywords" & "Will Export".  "Enter Keywords" turns the Keywording panel into a text entry field.  "Keywords and Containing Keywords" show the keywords and the parentage if in a hierarchy for the selected image(s). "Will Export" only shows those keywords that have the checkbox checked for {Include on Export}.

I don't see a reference to *Keywords and Keyword-export. * on either the Keywording panels or the Export dialog.  Is there something that I've missed?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 11, 2013)

I think Cletus has already covered the first question (I'll add that you can double-click a keyword in the Keyword List to bring up the Edit Keyword Tag dialog, where you can toggle the setting to export).

Answering the second question, in the Metadata tab of the Catalog Settings dialog, there's a checkbox for "Export reverse geocoding suggestions whenever address fields are empty". If I understand what you're asking, checking that box should do what you're asking for.


----------



## sclaggett (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you both.

Mark,  I already have that checkbox set but when I did and export with a plugin it did not provide the data.  Most anything I have as geo coordinates so no real issue. I can reverse geocode anytime I want.


----------

